

Auto-Compile Sass Files with Sass 2.4 - chriseppstein
http://nex-3.com/posts/90-auto-compile-sass-files-with-sass-2-4

======
petercooper
A much needed feature (especially as I don't really want to use Compass). I
already coded my way around it though with my "watch and do" script:
<http://gist.github.com/286060>

Auto-building will be cool and I initially thought I'd use it.. but I realized
having Safari automatically reload the page I'm working on whenever I save my
Sass or HTML file is too convenient to give up my script (for now).

------
terrellm
HAML and SASS have made web design enjoyable again. The time dealing with the
learning curve is quickly paid back in increased productivity.

Using Rails and Sinatra for web app development or StaticMatic for static page
development handles all of this for me, but the auto compiling will make it
easier for prototyping.

